# 3-D arrow the Pro's shoot



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

It seems that a lot of the Pro's still shoot aluminum arrows for 3-D. What sizes and what draw weight is the most common? What would be the best aluminium arrow choice for 60#?


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

I thought most of them either shot the thin navigators or the thicker ones like the fatboys. I dont think i have seen any local pros shoot aluminum arrows.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I only have one thing to say to that "Gold Tip"!


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*arrows*

I agree with viperarcher....GOLD TIPS ....
only complaint I have heard of with these arrows from the 'pros' is that Gold tip is slow paying out winners money.
As for 'pros' using aluminum arrows, since when ???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3DArcherMark said:


> I agree with viperarcher....GOLD TIPS ....
> only complaint I have heard of with these arrows from the 'pros' is that Gold tip is slow paying out winners money.
> As for 'pros' using aluminum arrows, since when ???


Darrin Christenberry shoots the Cobalt and there are a few others.

The most popular arrows on the ASA tour by far are the X-Cutter, 30X, and the Fatboy. Levi Morgan and Tim Gillingham shoot the Gold Tips (not sure which model) and Danny McCarthy shoots Fatboys. That's the top 3 week in and week out.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*ha*

The pro use what pays....................:zip:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

IF they were smart they be shooting VICTORY....and become VICTORIOUS in the VICTORY CIRCLE.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a lot of guys are shooting the Carbon Express CXL's here in our area.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Jeff Hopkins uses X7's in 2613. I think he shoots quite high poundage also, which would give him the ability to use that size arrow. I could be wrong, though. :tongue:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I think for the most part the ASA winning pro's use Aluminums and GoldTip arrows. IBO I think they reach for the carbons across the board.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*3D Arrows*

For those people using the big arrows what poundage bows would they use and also what point weight would they use


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I think that at least til last year Tom Crowe, Senior Open Pro, was shooting 80# with an Apex 7 and using like 2613's. Just his thing I guess. 

You outta hear them bad boys hit a 5 spot target at 20 yards. Impressive to say the least.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

IBBW said:


> The pro use what pays....................:zip:


I dont think thats totally true. I know several pros personally and they are constantly trying different things to see if it will improve their game. Just about all arrow companys have the same deal as the other for the pros(free arrows and contingency) I can tell you that the pros I know will shoot what shoots best for them not who pays more.


----------



## johnnyhawk32 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say you hit the nail on the head!!!!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Depends on the weekend, I know Chance,Danny, Eric G were shooting Fatboys at the worlds, Hopkins was shooting ACEs


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> IF they were smart they be shooting VICTORY....and become VICTORIOUS in the VICTORY CIRCLE.


So what have McCarthy, XCutter, Hoppy and the others been doing all these years?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Jack Wallace was shooting X7's in Metropolis. Most shoot Gold Tip or Easton Fatboy, from what I have seen in their quivers/stools.


----------



## Steven Day II (Dec 15, 2007)

jeff hopkins was shooting X7 2312 at the ASA world and at the beginning of the ASA season he was shooting the X7 2712.I ask him why he went back to the 2312 he said that he needed to go back with what worked for him in the past years go back to the old school.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you guys remember when Jeff Hopkins was winning everything, he shot nothing but 2312 X7's. He even won Vegas with them I think! You gotta stay with what works!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Victory this year. My buddy that i shoot with got on their prostaff and has been shooting the Victory X-ringer350HV's and they are sweet. Lots of people around here shoot CXL's around here too. the victories just seemed like the way to go though. they are lighter and bigger in dia. than the cxl's and they are very consistant.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gold Tip put a smile on your face and take you to a new place the winners circle!*

Gold Tip Pro 22's are a great shaft for 3D , get some Mini blazers and pin nocks! winning combo! I need straite, tough , and weight consistancy! I get that all with Gold Tip!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

viperarcher said:


> Gold Tip Pro 22's are a great shaft for 3D , get some Mini blazers and pin nocks! winning combo! I need straite, tough , and weight consistancy! I get that all with Gold Tip!


Im with ya on this the Gold Tips are hard to beat IMHO..I have actually been shooting Fatboys of late and really like them to. With the Fatboys you have different spines to choose from at least. HOWEVER it seems like the stiffer the arrow the better my bow shoots so Gold Tips win out in that category. They are also the toughest arrow on the market IMO. I think the only reason I switched to the Fatboy was availability.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Christenberry was shooting FATBOYS*

Christenberry was shooting Fat BOYS at Nelsonville, OH at the IBO shoot.

Dont know if he shoots the COBALT'S in just the ASA due to the speed restriction.


Anybody know the answer?


----------

